# Le Mans 2010 informal meet anybody want to go???



## lucy2

I have posted an informal meet for LE Mans 2010 but it has not appeared on the site yet hopefully it will. The dates are this past weekend. The latest day to arrive in my opion will be thurs 11th june 2010 leaving site on mon 14th june but i think the camping fields open on the mon or tues. dates are not confirmed dates . everybody will have to book their own ferries/ campsite but plenty of advice will be given. I believe this year about 20 members attented all on different camp sites, lets try and all get together on one site next year so lets try and get some numbers together and fly the MHF flag and maybe gain extra european members???


----------



## Jean-Luc

FWIW I did Le Mans in 2005, we arrived on the Thursday and the camping field we stayed in, I think its called the Houx Annex (N47.957 E0.220), was filling up, I would suggest a Tuesday or Wednesday arrival to be sure to get a large area where we could all congregate. BTW the hollows in the camping area at N47.952 E0.215 are reputed to flood if heavy rains occur.
If one has any trace of petrol in the blood it a must see event, at least once. It should be on the 'Bucket List'
Colin


----------



## raynipper

Hello lucy2,
Speaking to the ACO last week it seems that apart from bookings made through commercial organizations like 'Just Tickets' all individua and group applications for camping will have to be made online at:-
www.lemans.org/ticket late Sept or early Oct 09.

I'm now torn between Kamping Karting and Blue Nord again. Karting gives the best access and views but seems to get pre booked by commercial companies.

Ray.


----------



## aldhp21

raynipper said:


> I'm now torn between Kamping Karting and Blue Nord again. Karting gives the best access and views but seems to get pre booked by commercial companies.
> Ray.


I'm considering Maison Blanche for next year. We found Karting Nord either too muddy or too dusty. And there is zero security on KN.

Cheers Alan


----------



## SpeedyDux

Hi,

I went to LM in 2007 (very wet year - glad I had wellies) and waded about in Houx. I must be getting old or something because I don't relate at all to the cretins who try to set fire to things or tear round the campsite in their cars at 3 am while drunk. There was a Brit on the pitch opposite me who did this and comprehensively crashed his Porsche 911 into something solid. Pure luck that he didn't run over a tent with people in it.

I can put up with the blaring music (and so-called "singing") until 5 am but some of the insane things that go on are getting way too dangerous for my liking. There was one death in 2007 - a young man on a scooter. It's a miracle that there aren't more casualties on some LM campsites.

I hear that Classic Le Mans is more civilised and I am considering going in 2010. Anyone else up for that?

SD


----------



## dinger

*le mans*

Speedy Dux...........have done two previous "classic" Le Mans, and would recomend it to anybody who has an interest in racing cars . There is something for everybody, from the 1920,s to mid 80,s machinery racing in 5 age groups , 3x on and off over a 24 hour period.

Nothing beats the sound of Porsche 917 on full chat plus the original Ford gt 40,s .

Fantastic stuff and hope to be there. Maison Blanc i think

Dinger


----------



## HYCON

I went this year and we stayed on HOUX ,one of the better sites but as said there are a lot of silly antics and it is difficult to buy tickets in a group. Ticket agents seem to buy all the tickets to sell on and it is difficult to buy tickets direct . I have not been to the Classic Le Mans but I guess that it would be easier to buy tickets and would be a more civilised event with cars that I relate to and am thinking about going next year.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

I'm up for this - not too worried which campsite/parking though I guess it'll take some doing to get a spot for a large group if several sign up.

Still can't find the link to sign up on the calendar- (me dumb or too soon?)

Regards

David


----------



## raynipper

Dopeyngrumpy said:


> Still can't find the link to sign up on the calendar- (me dumb or too soon?)


Hi D&G,
www.lemans.org but it might be too early.

Ray.


----------



## dinger

*classic Le Mans*

sorry to make the point again... IF you havent done it , the Classic Le Mans which runs every two years is really something special, as the cars that race are ORIGINAL, GT40, Jags XK120, Alfa,s Ferrari, Porsche and and have to be seen doing their stuff in the flesh to appreciate what the drivers had to contend with before saftey was paramount.

Apart from the racing, all the major car clubs attend and walking along the masses of fantastic metal is staggering.

Crowds lower, but much more of an easy going atmosphere.

Dinger


----------



## lucy2

*Re: classic Le Mans*



dinger said:


> sorry to make the point again... IF you havent done it , the Classic Le Mans which runs every two years is really something special, as the cars that race are ORIGINAL, GT40, Jags XK120, Alfa,s Ferrari, Porsche and and have to be seen doing their stuff in the flesh to appreciate what the drivers had to contend with before saftey was paramount.
> 
> Apart from the racing, all the major car clubs attend and walking along the masses of fantastic metal is staggering.
> 
> Crowds lower, but much more of an easy going atmosphere.
> 
> Dinger


 now thats thrown a spanner in the works, I knew that 2010 was classic year at LeMans, but I didn,t realise it was later than the 24hr race, I will now have to think which to go to useless my numbers come up on wed/sat in the near future, I am still thinking


----------



## dinger

*classic le mans*

Lucy 2............classic Le mans has only started in 2002 ( i think 0

It is a bit like Goodwood but in my humble opinion better , because the cars are even more varied and does not feel so corperate.

Try to google and you will see the entry list.

Defeniately no deisel racing cars...... :roll:


----------



## androidGB

Hi Dinger, 

Do you know when the campsites open for the Classic. 

I know for the 24 Hour race it's the preceding Monday, also have you ever camped at MB for the Classic 


Andrew


----------



## lucy2

*Re: classic le mans*



dinger said:


> Lucy 2............classic Le mans has only started in 2002 ( i think 0
> 
> It is a bit like Goodwood but in my humble opinion better , because the cars are even more varied and does not feel so corperate.
> 
> Try to google and you will see the entry list.
> 
> Defeniately no deisel racing cars...... :roll:


 we did Goodwood last year so it will be a problem for next year,which to do!!!!!


----------



## b16duv

We went to Pau for the classic weekend a couple of years ago - 30 euro for the weekend including entry to the paddock and the chance to chat with the owners and drivers. You also get a reserved seat in a stand of your choice - ours were at the first corner after the start/finish straight.

Pau is a beautiful town with lots to see and do apart from the racing. 

Would love to go again!

David


----------



## dinger

*classic le mans*

i think the camp sites at MB open the proceeding mon /tue.
The last time i went if i remember correctly, it was something like £70/100
for 3 days camping , grandstand, and paddock ticket.

I will post up details when they become available. Tickets were purchased direct on line via friends from the Aco

just seen dates on the web of 9,10,11 july 2010


----------



## raynipper

I'm still trying to book a campsite online at the Le-Mans site but it's still not up and running yet.
They have sent me an attached form to fill in and mail or fax to them but no prices or guarantees.

Ray.


----------



## Codfinger

*Le Mans 2010*

We set up camp on Houx Annexe on the monday afternoon this year, best time too, gives you a chance to have a good look around.
Chris


----------



## gaspode

Hi

The O/P (lucy2) tried to set this meet up in June but entered it in the wrong place on the forum. I sent her a PM telling her how to enter it as a meet but she hasn't replied as yet. If anyone wants to put a meet together for Le Mans (or if you're reading this lucy2), please let me know and I'll assist you in getting it listed in the "meets" section.


----------



## androidGB

raynipper said:


> I'm still trying to book a campsite online at the Le-Mans site but it's still not up and running yet.
> They have sent me an attached form to fill in and mail or fax to them but no prices or guarantees.
> 
> Ray.


From what I understand from the group that I go with, who are ACO members and have "grandfather rights", the ACO only send them details of the camping allocation around February.

The most reliable way of getting on site camping tickets appears to be by going through the ticket agencies. Most of the guys on Beermountain.com get theirs that way.

Andrew

Just reread this, and the above applies to the 24 Hours race.

No actual knowledge of the Classic, but we may be doing both this year


----------



## Nordet

For the classic event (9-11 July 2010) they normally use Maison Blanche and Blue Nord and run Thursday to Monday.

I think if the two sites fill up they they open Beausejour, but not 100% on that.

In the past, a few travel companies set up their own campsites around and inside the track,


----------



## raynipper

Hi Andrew.
Part of the reason tickets are so scarce and difficult to come by is that companies like 'Just Tickets' pre order thousands and you have to pay their mark-up.
I found 15 years ago that by ordering through the Le-Mans tourist office you could get tickets about half the price 'Just Tickets' were selling them.

I guess ticket 'touts' are legal but at the expense of the fans.

This year I was informed by the ACO that tickets were to be made available online as of the 1st. October. This is true except for the camping tickets.
So I guess it's back to the Tourist Office again.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB

[quote="raynipper"

This year I was informed by the ACO that tickets were to be made available online as of the 1st. October. This is true except for the camping tickets.
So I guess it's back to the Tourist Office again.

Ray.[/quote]

Hi Ray,

Yes I know what you're saying. I think a lot of people think that it's worth paying a premium for the certainty of a camping spot, as opposed to saving some money but being a the mercy of the ACO and their antics.

Do you have a link for the above?

Andrew


----------



## Stanner

As I understand it, booking individually and then attempting to park together is now impossible as all pitches are now numbered and allocated. 
Certainly the lot I went with in 2007 (yes it was wet) found that to be the case last year and they had to block book to get adjacent spaces.


----------



## raynipper

Hello Andrew.
Link herewith.
http://ticket.lemans.org/vente2/visu_article_mini.php?id_ev=31&id_univers=1&lang=gb

This was the case this year Stanner. All pitches on Camping Blue Nord (except mine) were numbered to some unfathomable French too complicated system even the marshals to comprehend.  So when a group of Dutch/Germans pulled up all the numbers and dumped them in a ditch, problem solved.........  
We all parked along a line and insisted our numbers corresponded to our places..... :wink:

Ray.


----------



## Stanner

There needs to enough of you there early enough and in the same frame of mind to achieve that.

But I can see that it might work.


----------



## raynipper

So much for early booking.
After sending off a request for Blue Nord on 13th. Oct. They now send a booking for Beausejour. I complained but it seems the ACO ticketing system comes before clients choice.

For ten years I went into Karting Kamping and this year they decided I must have Blue Nord. Now I have a group of friends in Blue Nord the ACO wants to move me to Beausejour. Bloody mad French 'jobsworth'.

I hate the idea of being screwed by the ticket agencies when we should be able to deal direct. Grrrrr.

I seem to remember someone describing what Beausejour was like and where to park to get a good pitch and maybe electric. Could you refresh please?
I'm still arguing with the ACO but if all requests are eventually ignored and I am forced to accept Beausejour, it would be nice to get the 'low down'.

Ray.


----------



## Stanner

Is this what you want?

http://www.beermountain.com/campsiteguide.htm


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Stanner.
Seems like Beausejour leaves a lot to be desired. I personally would not choose to be there. Most of the other sites I have stayed on have had the odd rowdy element but I never felt it was ott.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## androidGB

I don't know what's happening with the ACO this year.

We always apply for tickets immediately after the race.

We are normally advised of our allocation in Feb/March.

This year we were given our allocation (in Maison Blanche as requested) in mid November and requested to pay within 1 month or loose our allocation.

Very strange



Andrew


----------



## raynipper

I guess your one of the few very lucky ones Andrew that have at least got your chosen site. I would pay up quick the way things are going. 

I asked at the AOC office before the 2009 race ran for 2010 and was told all bookings for next year will be made online. Ha ha absolute c--p. 

After trying to book online for almost two weeks I am allocated Beausejour which I don't want and told it's firs come first served. More c--p.

Ray.


----------



## Stanner

raynipper said:


> Thanks Stanner.
> Seems like Beausejour leaves a lot to be desired. I personally would not choose to be there. Most of the other sites I have stayed on have had the odd rowdy element but I never felt it was ott.
> 
> Thanks Ray.


But you have to remember that those "reviews" were written when allocation was less hit and miss than it appears to be now.

What was rowdy then may not be rowdy now and vice versa.

Anyway if you want peace and quiet don't near the place in June.


----------



## aldhp21

Recieved confirmation from "Just Tickets" that I've got 3 camping tickets for Maison Blanche. I can't wait.

Only 192 sleeps till we leave 

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## aldhp21

This has just been highlighted on beermountain.com. Winter sale of le Mans tickets!!

http://www.tickets-2-u.com/lmr.htm

Cheers
Alan

Now only 188 sleeps till we leave 
:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Alan.
Bought em today for myself and Codfinger.
Only pain was had to buy 2 general entry with each camping spot. As Codfinger and myself go on our own we will each have a spare Gen Ent ticket. 

But at least it looked like the only way to guarantee Blue Nord.

Thanks again.
Ray.


----------



## Stanner

Info newsletter

http://tk3.rejorai.com/sy/ev?3&2220-92&2&t0tGwWqcpVnuR+WsCq9v7A


----------



## androidGB

I found it interesting that one of the ticket agencies is offering a Winter Sale on tickets and camping spots


£299 for a large camping spot as opposed to 260 Euros from the ACO (bearing in mind the £/Euro was almost parity a little while ago) is not bad I thought


Is this a sign of the credit crunch??


Andrew


----------



## lucy2

*campsites*

booked Houx non Numbered 7m x 5m pitch on thurs with www.tickets-2-u.com they say they only had 6 pitchs left from their allocation left on this site. I deceided not to book with Airtrack as they wanted nearly £ 600 this year+ entry to race, too steep for me.


----------



## raynipper

Can't see the last post by Lucy2 on this thread.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

Neither could I after I posted it. I have contacted MHF management still awaiting a reply, The posting was to say I have booked Houx with Just tickets as Airtrack wanted £ 600 this year + tickets fo entry to race , out of my league!!!


----------



## lucy2

I THINK it is now working


----------



## nukeadmin

yup i fixed it


----------



## lucy2

many thanks


----------



## lucy2

Anybody want to ADD their names to informal 2010 Le Mans meet, just so everybody going can see who is going & where they are each camping so we can possibly meet up at some stage for food & beer???


----------



## androidGB

We'll be there from Monday onwards at Maison Blanche

Can't wait, and you never know we might even get the weather this year, it's about time  


Andrew


----------



## aldhp21

androidGB said:


> We'll be there from Monday onwards at Maison Blanche
> 
> Can't wait, and you never know we might even get the weather this year, it's about time
> 
> Andrew


We're on Maison Blanche as well and it's going to be a scorcher!!


----------



## lucy2

aldhp21 said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be there from Monday onwards at Maison Blanche
> 
> Can't wait, and you never know we might even get the weather this year, it's about time
> 
> Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> We're on Maison Blanche as well and it's going to be a scorcher!!
Click to expand...

 Weather was hot last year till mon then it rained very heavy then rest of week was hot & sunny again we stayed just south of paris


----------



## androidGB

Yes, I remember it well, got absolutely soaked setting up.

The rest of the week was O.K.ish but nothing to compare to 2005 & 2006, which is when I first started with this group. 

I thought all Le Mans were like this  



Andrew


----------



## lucy2

Le Mans 2010 is getting close, any more people going???


----------



## androidGB

Don't know if it's been mentioned, ( I thought I'd already posted this) but the campsites are now open from Sunday 10am.

So an extra day, and no extra cost  


Andrew


----------



## aldhp21

Andrew, your not the Hymer with the fluorescent orange wing mirrors I spoke to on beermountain about the satellite dish are you?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## androidGB

The very same, it's a small world isn't it.

Look forward to meeting you, not long now, cant wait.


Andrew


----------



## lucy2

Camping permit for Houx ( non numberd ) along with circuit entry tickets have arrived, Anybody else going , wont be long we are crossing Dover /Calais FRI 4 th june 11pm having a few days south of Paris on our favourite site before arriving at le mans on tues or mon look forward to meeting all fellow MHF members & anybody else who turns up, all welcome. Please Look out for Renault reg J10 CJP with MHF signs on bonnet & doors.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi people! I've been a fair few times to Le Mans, including '07 in an aeroscreened Caterham which was fun if a little damp! I can't go this year unfortunately, but I hope you all have fun!

A question though to you who have campervanned there before;

If in France you can park your motorhome anywhere and sleep in it, as long as you don't "camp", then you're within the law and thats how the Aire's work, why caravans aren't allowed etc.
Using the same rules, is there any reason why you can't just park where the cars do outside the entrance? Many of those stay put for a day or two, and if someone was asleep I doubt anyone would bother with them? Theres usually a pair of London buses there too, which may be due to them being a little large to go anywhere else, but if they can why can't others? Who would you ask? Would you need to?! Entrance tickets are always, as far as I've seen, available on the day at the gate anyway, its just the camping bit you need to get in early.

But motorhomes would be parked, not camped, so no stress and prebooking needed?

Anyone know, or feel like asking when there prettyplease?!


----------



## Stanner

lucy2 said:


> Camping permit for Houx ( non numberd )


So what does "non-numbered" mean? that you (if you get there early enough) grab any of the plots shown as non-numbered on the site plan or what?


----------



## lucy2

Stanner said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Camping permit for Houx ( non numberd )
> 
> 
> 
> So what does "non-numbered" mean? that you (if you get there early enough) grab any of the plots shown as non-numbered on the site plan or what?
Click to expand...

 thats how it was explained to me, turn up early & pick you pitch as electric points are limited


----------



## raynipper

androidGB said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned, ( I thought I'd already posted this) but the campsites are now open from Sunday 10am.
> So an extra day, and no extra cost  Andrew


Hi Andrew,
As the sites will be open on the Sunday, do you know if the marshals will be in attendance on the sunday or not till the monday as usual?

I ask cos the marshals are usually a bunch of little Hitlers who don't have a clue and stick you anywhere. I prefer to try and park up with friends.

Ray in Blue Nord.


----------



## lucy2

Good Evening All fellow Lemans fans who are attending,

We are crossing this fri Dover/calais , we are staying south of paris at our usual site arriving at le mans Houx on Mon. I notice from my Facebook notifcation some sort of get together of the race cars in Le mans town on Mon?? Place des jacobins 9.30am to 5.30pm


----------



## raynipper

Yes Chris.
There are two days of scrutineering in Le-Mans centre at the base of the cathedral. Those days I try to dine up the cobbled lanes leading to the cathedral. 

I guess without looking it must be Monday and Tuesday.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB

Hi Ray, 

I don't know for certain, but my guess is they will be in attendance.

At MB it makes little difference because you have the numbered pitches.

Curiously though, when MB was unnumbered, you just used to show your ticket, drive in and grab as much space as required.

Are you and your friends arriving on different days?

The only thing I might do if I was in your position, is just set up a rudimentary basic camp until they arrived and then move over and join them on their alloted spot.


Andrew


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Andrew.
It's more complicated than that (as always). 
The Dutch and German group I tend to be with all get differing numbers and areas in the site. We always try and group up along one hedge to run cables and pipes between us. This won't work when in mid field. 
So we try and get in early, set up camp and vanish. The marshals give up trying to find us and leave us alone in the end. 

Ray.


----------



## androidGB

Right I think I understand now Ray.

So, if I understand this correctly you're on a numbered site, you all book separately but you want to camp together.

You achieve this by camping in spots allocated to other people.?

Well if i was one of them I'd be pretty pissed off.

If you want to all be together why don't you a) apply for tickets as a group b) camp in a non numbered campsite.

Apologies if I've misunderstood what you're saying


Andrew


----------



## raynipper

Yep, you nearly got it Andrew.
Everything went swimmingly since 1993 till last year. Then the ACO took over the distribution of tickets and numbering of previously not numbered site.
Previously we had all been in Kamping Karting all together but last year we were dispersed to a variety of distant sites. I complained to the ACO and was basically told as they have so many requests they just send em out as they hit their desk. Tough.

OK, so I end up in a site with a new bunch of friends. Not the end of the world. But due to the utter chaotic system the ACO had devised and even the marshals couldn't decipher their plan in relation to the lines drawn up, the rain washed off some numbers and the paper plan was just mulch. 

Myself and new friends all parked together against an un numbered fence. The marshals tried to get us to move somewhere else they had thought of might not be used and was blank on their sheet of paper.
We kicked up as we had awnings, tents, toilet tent, benches, sat, etc all set up. Moving to any other spot would cause more problems for us all.
So chief marshal, a german and myself all went up to the ACO office to explain we were being messed about due to their incompetence. Luckily we found a lovely lady who spoke all languages and said that as we were established, we could stay and marshal was informed.

This year same again and requested group spots ignored and various numbers issued. It could be that my Dutch and German friends book elsewhere and although we all seem to be in Blue Nord we are all in different zones. Great.
So we will try and pick a group of un numbered spot and hang on in. 
If I am in someones elses booked spot I will obviously move. 

Ray.


----------



## androidGB

I know where you're coming from Ray, the year before last (the 1st year of numbered spots on MB), the paper plan was laid out the other way round to the way they had pegged it out. Total Chaos  

Last year they got it right, well almost. Although the insisted they were sold out there remained quite a few empty spots, including some large 3 space ones, which we had requested.

Anyway, this year's going to be great, and hot 8) 

What day are you intending to get there?

If you happen to be over at MB at any time come and say hello, we have the large 3 space spots over by the wall, nearest the road.

Have a good one


Andrew


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Andrew,
Will try and muster the energy to walk across the road to you. I hope to get settled in Sunday afternoon. I will be with 'Codfinger' when we meet up. 

Monday and tuesday I hope to get into town for the scrutineering. I plan on towing a citroen ZX behind the van. If it stays hooked up we should at least have transport into LM centre. 

Pre 2004 when in Kamping Karting we had several friends in MB and could chat on walkie talkies and even see each other from the roof. They all has American RVs. 

Ray.


----------



## Stanner

raynipper said:


> If it stays hooked up we should at least have transport into LM centre.


Isn't it easier to catch the bus or now the tram? I remember parking being horrendous when I went.


----------



## raynipper

Stanner said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it stays hooked up we should at least have transport into LM centre.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it easier to catch the bus or now the tram? I remember parking being horrendous when I went.
Click to expand...

Your probably right Stanner.
But if I'm going to drag the ZX down to Le-mans I'm going to use the damn thing. 
I will try and pop out most days to check my e-mail's at a local McDonalds. Apart from provisions from the new Super U market.

Last year I did get a parking ticket as I completely forgot about buying a ticket. Normandy doesn't have much paid parking. Think it was €9 fine unlike the UK £30.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

raynipper said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it stays hooked up we should at least have transport into LM centre.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it easier to catch the bus or now the tram? I remember parking being horrendous when I went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your probably right Stanner.
> But if I'm going to drag the ZX down to Le-mans I'm going to use the damn thing.
> I will try and pop out most days to check my e-mail's at a local McDonalds. Apart from provisions from the new Super U market.
> 
> Last year I did get a parking ticket as I completely forgot about buying a ticket. Normandy doesn't have much paid parking. Think it was €9 fine unlike the UK £30.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

 we are arriving on mon staying at Houx non numbered pitch, can you please advise the location of the SUPER U MARKET from our site, i will have my pedal bike with me!!


----------



## raynipper

lucy2 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it stays hooked up we should at least have transport into LM centre.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it easier to catch the bus or now the tram? I remember parking being horrendous when I went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your probably right Stanner.
> But if I'm going to drag the ZX down to Le-mans I'm going to use the damn thing.
> I will try and pop out most days to check my e-mail's at a local McDonalds. Apart from provisions from the new Super U market.
> 
> Last year I did get a parking ticket as I completely forgot about buying a ticket. Normandy doesn't have much paid parking. Think it was €9 fine unlike the UK £30.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are arriving on mon staying at Houx non numbered pitch, can you please advise the location of the SUPER U MARKET from our site, i will have my pedal bike with me!!
Click to expand...

Hi Lucy2.
The new Super U supermarket is just off the roundabout at the junction with the D323 and the D147s.
Come from the course and head to Arnage. At centre of Arnage turn right at small roundabout onto the D147s heading north. At second roundabout just before the D323 flyover the supermarket is on the left.
See link.

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&l...=i4IGN5i6mtRL11-3HBkCfw&cbp=12,238.65,,0,4.14

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

lucy2 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it stays hooked up we should at least have transport into LM centre.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it easier to catch the bus or now the tram? I remember parking being horrendous when I went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your probably right Stanner.
> But if I'm going to drag the ZX down to Le-mans I'm going to use the damn thing.
> I will try and pop out most days to check my e-mail's at a local McDonalds. Apart from provisions from the new Super U market.
> 
> Last year I did get a parking ticket as I completely forgot about buying a ticket. Normandy doesn't have much paid parking. Think it was €9 fine unlike the UK £30.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are arriving on mon staying at Houx non numbered pitch, can you please advise the location of the SUPER U MARKET from our site, i will have my pedal bike with me!!
Click to expand...

Or Lucy2.
You could pedal over to me in Blue Nord (location to be advised) and I could take you there. I'm bound to need some provisions from time to time.
0601825649

Ray.


----------

